# Boarding School in North India



## reddick (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Guys ,

 I want to know about reputated boarding school for my son for next year.  He will be 4 yrs. by then. Please suggest preferly in North India region and also mention it's annual fee.
And Is there any other online forum to discuss these issues? If yes, do post their links here. Thanks a lot for your support.


----------

